# The 2013 Balto Bottle show Pix and a mixed up Vid clip.



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

The Badger and I made another trip to the Baltimore bottle show this year. The new construction messed us up a little so we didn't get there until 10 am. Basically, Dave got lost.[8D] 

 We had a great time, it is getting better every year. After the show we headed over to John Toft's (privycheese) house and had some of their famous "Johns Pizza" no John didn't make it, Johns Pizza down the street did.[] Then Steve (cobaltbot) came over with some REAL Maryland  crab cakes!They were so  real.one cake had a claw in it![8D] Thanks John and Steve for feeding us. []

 Enjoy the pix and movie. 

 Oh yeah we met a lot of ABN people. Where were all the new people? I think they were hiding form us,I would to []




 http://youtu.be/KhDV2RunAes            <----click


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

Im not into jars but I like these


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

I think the big one went for 20k


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

Oink $


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

This one blew me away.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

NICE!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

I know i took a pic of a Paterson crock but I can't find it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

The first time I met Ferdinand Mayer. I prob spelled his name wrong. oh well


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

This is the first time I ever saw a black person buying a bottle.(not being predigest),I really have never seen it. Upon further investigation,I found out he had a pocket full of dirty bottles he was trying to sell. He paid 3 bucks to get in and was trying to sell his wears for 5 bucks not much of a profit?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

I would have bought this one if it didn't have a chip on the top


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

Pop Pop John and his Grand daughter


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

Diggin4togas


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

Dave & Son Bottle killers []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice color


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

FIREMAN JACK


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

DAN FINELY FOUND HIS MARBLES!  []

 He got a deal on these babys


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

Whos this guy?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

I always get this guys name wrong. :Virginaisforlovers"?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

* I might have put a few up twice. tough cookies[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

A pontiled donut !!   got to have it


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

Over to Johns house


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

John ate to much he needed air by the door  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

A gift from Steve


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

THE END


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 4, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## epackage (Mar 4, 2013)

Great stuff Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Great stuff Rick


 
 I had a nice pic of a Paterson crock with blue writing on it but I can not locate it.


----------



## epackage (Mar 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If it shows up let me know...[]


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice tour of the show Rick, I was looking for you and Dave, caught a glimpse of your denim jacket then I couldn't find you.  Maybe I'll catch up with you at Shupp's Grove in July.

 Tom


----------



## botlguy (Mar 4, 2013)

Good to put a few faces to names I am familiar with and to see some quality bottles. Thanks for posting Rick.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  DIGS CHESCO
> 
> Nice tour of the show Rick, I was looking for you and Dave, caught a glimpse of your denim jacket then I couldn't find you.  Maybe I'll catch up with you at Shupp's Grove in July.
> 
> Tom


 
 Yeah I was saying the same to Dave we missed a lot this time. But we were gabbing a lot and not paying attention. [] Shupps Grove in July!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Oink $


 
 Yikes! What's holding that railroad pig up? Cool pics and vid, as always Rick, and thanks for documenting the Baltimore show...


----------



## idigjars (Mar 5, 2013)

WoW Rick.  Great pics and I thank you for taking us along on the bottle show by sharing all your pics and information.  Very cool! Thank you!   Paul


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice ending shot of our waitress!

 Had a great time - you can tell my wife didn't dress me AGAIN!

 The amount of quality glass there just boogles the mind (that's why I stick to Bromos!)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah I noticed that to Joe  I think it is some mighty clean glass. []


----------



## sandchip (Mar 5, 2013)

'preciate the pics, Rick!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2013)

I missed this one. Dave was thirsty.


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey Rick thanks for the great post!!   By the way, how much for this bottle?   "Ta Sings Bitters- The great Chinese remedy".  Listed at over $5000.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> Hey Rick thanks for the great post!!   By the way, how much for this bottle?   "Ta Sings Bitters- The great Chinese remedy".  Listed at over $5000.


 
 That was one of my favorite bottles in the show. 5k?!! I almost dropped it ![8D]


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> What a cutie!


 

    Thanks.....the apple of my eye......and yes she is spoiled rotten and I am proud of it.  I am told she has my looks but I think she has my brains. Like my son she will grow up around the bottle hobby.

   epackage.....see there was Paterson bottles at the show. You really need to come next year. I will feed ya'.


----------



## epackage (Mar 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Long way to go for one hutch PC, it's possible though...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I told you there was a nice crock with Paterson on it.Besides you are suppose to say "First its a social event,the bottles are just an extra"  I didn't buy anything this year and im not cryin []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2013)

[]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 7, 2013)

​ Hey Rick,

 Thanks for taking us to the show. You did a good job on capturing the fun, as usual.

 Will you be attending any more shows in the near future, that we should know about? [8D]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 7, 2013)

Great tour Rick! Was there a name on the other side of this one?!

 ~Tim



> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> This one blew me away.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> Great tour Rick! Was there a name on the other side of this one?!
> 
> ...


 


 Yeah but I can't remember the name,I do know it was from "troy NY" the guy said there were only a few known. Crazy huh


----------



## epackage (Mar 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Yeah but I can't remember the name,I do know it was from "troy NY" the guy said there were only a few known. Crazy huh


 C. Heimstreet sound about right Rick???


----------



## sandchip (Mar 8, 2013)

On the money, Jim.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just read the post, that's what I was thinking too. I bet it's a Heimstreet

 ~Tim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't care what street it is 5 k for an aqua soda is to much.


----------

